# surrogacy in India



## sevaltek (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi all,

Any of you tried surrogacy in India or have some knowledge? i'm searhing surrogacy options there, however i have no idea about clinics, conditions etc. I would be appreciated if you could share your experiences and opinions.

love 

seval


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi hun

Welcome to the surrogacfy board !!!

I have no personal experience of surrogacy in India but perhaps you can have a look at http://www.delhi-ivf.com/surogacy.html.

Hope this helps a little !!

T xx

/links


----------



## sevaltek (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi Tashja,

Thank you for the warm welcome. I'll definitely check out that web page.

Thnx 

seval


----------



## crownmum (Jul 18, 2004)

Hi Seval

If you are contemplating surrogacy in India, you should first contact a specialist in family law.

See the link below:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/london/insideldn/insideout/series6/wk1/film1/surrogacy1.shtml

There have been a few cases of surrogacy in India but it is a complex legal process to bring the baby into the UK.

/links


----------



## Fruitbat24 (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi I was wondering if anyone has any new information on this at all?


----------

